# A year in a pair of Remind Medic Insoles.



## snowklinger

As a toddler and baby I wore some kind of brace to correct hip alignment, and then my first couple years of school I wore corrective shoes. Fast forward 30 years and I have pretty much worn shoes and boots "as is" since. Snowboard boots have always hurt. I naturally pronate alot and have relatively very flat wide 9-9.5s.

Last year I got these Medics at this exact time (order history says 9/18/12). Got a new pair last week. For sizing, the boots are 32 Lashed(blue) and Tm-Two, size 9, the shoes are Keen size 10. Both pairs of Medics are 9-9.5. They are considerably thicker than a stock insole, especially in the footbed, something to consider in terms of volume, but they seem to put things in the right places for me and everything just fit better.



These bad boys spent 100 days on the hill between 2 pairs of boots; and after drying in the car on the way to work after I would wear them in my work/hiking shoes. 



There are several key factors that have made my feet super happy this year. They correct my pronation. There is a ton of padding for landings and the concrete floor I stand on at work. Even though I have pretty flat feet the arch support provides significant comfort and really positions my foot correctly in a tight boot for a performance fit.

Here are some photos to compare how they have broken down and molded compared to a brand new pair. You can see my flat arch put creases in that arch and will probably benefit from the new pair. The padding looks like it has not packed out one bit, Blue Magic's claims (no pack out) seem to hold true. This first pic here is the new ones.





Overall, I'm stoked. Despite their awesome performance I would definitely describe this as an endurance test and would suggest keeping 2-3 pairs around.


----------



## Deacon

Sold!

Thanks for the review, I'll be getting a pair. :thumbsup:


----------



## neni

Good info :thumbsup:
I used thermosoles for snowboarding last season which have supportive footbed and do not pack out (get thinner where most weightened) and think, these were the keys to reduce most part of my foot pain. However, these soles don't fit into my hiking boots; gonna see, if the ones you recommed are available here. Worth a try.


----------



## Kevin137

Remind Insoles - MEDIC

Just in case people actually want to buy them...


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Kevin137 said:


> Remind Insoles - MEDIC
> 
> Just in case people actually want to buy them...


Thanks. Just picked up a pair


----------



## KansasNoob

Considering a pair of these, may get them if my insoles wear.


----------



## West Baden Iron

snowklinger said:


> Last year I got these Medics at this exact time (order history says 9/18/12). Got a new pair last week. For sizing, the boots are 32 Lashed(blue) and Tm-Two, size 9, the shoes are Keen size 10. Both pairs of Medics are 9-9.5. They are considerably thicker than a stock insole, especially in the footbed, something to consider in terms of volume, but they seem to put things in the right places for me and everything just fit better.
> 
> These bad boys spent 100 days on the hill between 2 pairs of boots; and after drying in the car on the way to work after I would wear them in my work/hiking shoes.
> 
> There are several key factors that have made my feet super happy this year. They correct my pronation. There is a ton of padding for landings and the concrete floor I stand on at work. Even though I have pretty flat feet the arch support provides significant comfort and really positions my foot correctly in a tight boot for a performance fit.
> 
> Here are some photos to compare how they have broken down and molded compared to a brand new pair. You can see my flat arch put creases in that arch and will probably benefit from the new pair. The padding looks like it has not packed out one bit, Blue Magic's claims (no pack out) seem to hold true. This first pic here is the new ones.
> 
> Overall, I'm stoked. Despite their awesome performance I would definitely describe this as an endurance test and would suggest keeping 2-3 pairs around.


Thanks for the review. I picked up a couple pairs a few weeks ago. I developed a heel bruise either from running or long boarding this past summer. I've been wearing them in both my work boots and running shoes.

Before I got them, anytime I was off my feet for an extended period of time and then got up and walked, my foot ached so bad I felt like I was 80 years old. It would eventually get better, then immediately be back if I slept or sat on the couch for a while.

Since I got the insoles, no more foot pain. It might be just a coincidence, but I doubt it. I'm sold.


----------



## chomps1211

West Baden Iron said:


> Thanks for the review....
> 
> ....Before I got them, anytime I was off my feet for an extended period of time and then got up and walked, my foot ached so bad I felt like I was 80 years old. It would eventually get better, then immediately be back if I slept or sat on the couch for a while.
> 
> Since I got the insoles, no more foot pain. It might be just a coincidence, but I doubt it. I'm sold.


You might want to do some research on Plantar's Fasciitis as well. The pain after being off your feet, and then lessoning as you walk & stretch out the fascia is a fairly indicative symptom of this. 

I had it really bad for years. It started when I was loading roofs with clay and cement tiles in SoCal. Carrying heavy weight with my feet and ankles at odd angles all day,... climbing up and down roof pitch and forklifts, etc. Mornings, I would literally "hobble" to the coffee pot! It went away eventually after a year or two of not doing that type work.

I did get it back again years later after gaining a lot of weight! (...the strain of supporting & walking my fat ass around all day!) :dunno:

Glad to hear the insoles have helped. I would guess the support and cushioning is probably working to eliminate much of the damaging excess strain and stretching of the ligaments, tendons throughout the day! :thumbsup:


----------



## West Baden Iron

chomps1211 said:


> You might want to do some research on Plantar's Fasciitis as well. The pain after being off your feet, and then lessoning as you walk & stretch out the fascia is a fairly indicative symptom of this.
> 
> I had it really bad for years. It started when I was loading roofs with clay and cement tiles in SoCal. Carrying heavy weight with my feet and ankles at odd angles all day,... climbing up and down roof pitch and forklifts, etc. Mornings, I would literally "hobble" to the coffee pot! It went away eventually after a year or two of not doing that type work.
> 
> I did get it back again years later after gaining a lot of weight! (...the strain of supporting & walking my fat ass around all day!) :dunno:
> 
> Glad to hear the insoles have helped. I would guess the support and cushioning is probably working to eliminate much of the damaging excess strain and stretching of the ligaments, tendons throughout the day! :thumbsup:


My wife has plantar fasciitis and she has told me the same. I have been doing the stretches that she does, but it never seemed to change anything. She does the stretches on a step and it really helps her and she says it has made a huge difference for her.

Until I got the insoles, my foot always hurt except when I ran which made no sense to me. The pain was much less than it was initially and after getting out of bed, but it was always there until now. I'm quite the anamoly. Haha.

As of now, the insoles have saved me from going to the doctor, so I'm a happy camper.

Jason


----------



## chomps1211

Well, it's good you found something to give you some relief. I have cust molded insoles for my SB boots that have done wonders, but I may just get a pair of these for my steel toe work boots. Not much of anything inside them for cushion.


----------



## West Baden Iron

chomps1211 said:


> Well, it's good you found something to give you some relief. I have cust molded insoles for my SB boots that have done wonders, but I may just get a pair of these for my steel toe work boots. Not much of anything inside them for cushion.


I put the heel bruise insoles in my steel toe work boots. I work a 12 hour shift, so sometimes I have these things on for 14-16 hours a day. I'm getting better about immediately taking them off, but not always. I was amazed at how little cushion the insoles in my Wolverine boots had.

My only complaint about the insoles is how much volume they take up in my Brooks running shoes, but that is a pretty minor complaint. Any insole that's thicker than the factory one is obviously gonna do that though.


----------



## snowklinger

West Baden Iron said:


> I put the heel bruise insoles in my steel toe work boots. I work a 12 hour shift, so sometimes I have these things on for 14-16 hours a day. I'm getting better about immediately taking them off, but not always. I was amazed at how little cushion the insoles in my Wolverine boots had.
> 
> My only complaint about the insoles is how much volume they take up in my Brooks running shoes, but that is a pretty minor complaint. Any insole that's thicker than the factory one is obviously gonna do that though.


I believe the Medic is their thickest insole. It definitely changes things volume-wise in tight footwear. I can wear them in everything I own(skate shoes, snowboard boots and hiking shoes) except my kitchen clogs (Dansko) which have un-removable leather insoles and just zero room.


----------



## West Baden Iron

snowklinger said:


> I believe the Medic is their thickest insole. It definitely changes things volume-wise in tight footwear. I can wear them in everything I own(skate shoes, snowboard boots and hiking shoes) except my kitchen clogs (Dansko) which have un-removable leather insoles and just zero room.


I guess I should have looked closer at that. I bought one pair of Medic and one pair of Heel Bruise. I might have to switch the insoles and see if that helps a little. It's not so bad that I'm not gonna use them though. It's just a different feeling and while running, things like that can drive a guy crazy.

Thanks SK.


----------



## bseracka

I'm sort of in between sizes at a 9, does anyone know if the medic can be trimmed down? I was surprised this info isn't on the website.


----------



## Mystery2many

I have a pair in my work boots right now. Yes you can cut some off the front, there is about a 1/2 inch of the black foam before you get to the blue foam. 

I'm still sticking with my Footprint Gamechangers in my snowboard boots. The cush just can not be compared. But the remind insoles would probably be better for someone with foot pain and needs more structural support. But for impact FP insoles win hands down.


----------



## snowklinger

Their sizes cover a half size each. I wear size 9 32 boots and size 10 in my street shoes (skate, hike). I use the 9-9.5 sized Reminds and they work great for all of it.


----------



## bseracka

snowklinger said:


> Their sizes cover a half size each. I wear size 9 32 boots and size 10 in my street shoes (skate, hike). I use the 9-9.5 sized Reminds and they work great for all of it.


Thanks, I was concerned about the extra material bunching in the toe.


----------



## MrKrinkle

I'm looking to buy new insoles but I'm so confused as what to get... For me the stock Burton insoles just suck and I have tried using some Dr. Scholls gellin inserts but they give me a hot spot under my foot balls... 

As of now my boots are most comfortable with no foot bed at all but after a few hours my back and knees aren't very happy with the situation and without an insole I get way too much heel lift which is no bueno...

Anybody else out there find a solution to a similar issue?


----------



## snowklinger

MrKrinkle said:


> I'm looking to buy new insoles but I'm so confused as what to get... For me the stock Burton insoles just suck and I have tried using some Dr. Scholls gellin inserts but they give me a hot spot under my foot balls...
> 
> As of now my boots are most comfortable with no foot bed at all but after a few hours my back and knees aren't very happy with the situation and without an insole I get way too much heel lift which is no bueno...
> 
> Anybody else out there find a solution to a similar issue?


you're on the right track...............


----------



## MrKrinkle

snowklinger said:


> you're on the right track...............


I ended up buying some Remind T.Rice Remedy got a good deal $38 out the door... I talked to Mystery2Many about the gamechangers which also peaked my interest but are more geared towards impact than support. I was more after support and a happy back and knees. After a little more homework found out the Remedy was both support and impact so the choice was easy... They should be here by Friday excited to try em out...


----------



## MrKrinkle

Oh my lord sweet foot heaven... I just got my Remind Remedy insoles today and slipped em in my sneakers just to break em in and I will be wearing these in any shoes that go on my feet from now on... 

Snowklinger shame on you for not posting this review sooner you bastard but at the same time thank you and thank you to Mystery2Many also for his inside advice prior to purchase as I was torn between the Remind's & Footprints insoles... 

but anyway my feet are such happy feet now thank you again for your review and for anyone looking for happy feet look no further than Remind insoles... Shit I sound like a rep but its like masturbation for your feet it just feels so good...


----------



## stan_darsh

MrKrinkle said:


> Oh my lord sweet foot heaven... I just got my Remind Remedy insoles today and slipped em in my sneakers just to break em in and I will be wearing these in any shoes that go on my feet from now on...
> 
> Snowklinger shame on you for not posting this review sooner you bastard but at the same time thank you and thank you to Mystery2Many also for his inside advice prior to purchase as I was torn between the Remind's & Footprints insoles...
> 
> but anyway my feet are such happy feet now thank you again for your review and for anyone looking for happy feet look no further than Remind insoles... Shit I sound like a rep but its like masturbation for your feet it just feels so good...



QFT

i just got some today, was gonna go with etcetera, but chose to try remind first, especially with the recommendation from a friend... the primo thing on etcetera looks cool and i can't say how many times that would have saved my ass - but it's winter... not much skating going on for me. going to try those in the spring!

i got the "medics," put them in my normal skate shoes to test them out... for the first 5 mins or so i didn't really dig them, i guess they needed to settle in my shoes or something. then after about half an hour, i noticed that they corrected my pronation too. so stoked, i've always had that problem, and i can't believe this fixes it. can't wait to see how they feel in my boots and while skating. so far, very stoked on these.


----------



## KansasNoob

Mine just came today, they're very nice.


----------



## shelbybeck

MrKrinkle said:


> Oh my lord sweet foot heaven... I just got my Remind Remedy insoles today and slipped em in my sneakers just to break em in and I will be wearing these in any shoes that go on my feet from now on...
> 
> Snowklinger shame on you for not posting this review sooner you bastard but at the same time thank you and thank you to Mystery2Many also for his inside advice prior to purchase as I was torn between the Remind's & Footprints insoles...
> 
> but anyway my feet are such happy feet now thank you again for your review and for anyone looking for happy feet look no further than Remind insoles... Shit I sound like a rep but its like masturbation for your feet it just feels so good...


lmao.........calm down horny toe'd


----------



## MrKrinkle

shelbybeck said:


> lmao.........calm down horny toe'd


Lol... Nice but but it's just so good... I love these things in fact just today I recommended them to a client with heel spurs... Prior to purchasing I was not so fond of my boots after a few hours and now it's like a whole new boot... I am going to buy another pair soon cause I wear them daily in my sneakers now and any other shoe I put on my feet... Now if I could only figure out how to put em on my flip flops...


----------



## shelbybeck

I just bought two pairs......can't wait to try em!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrKrinkle

shelbybeck said:


> I just bought two pairs......can't wait to try em!:thumbsup:


Which ones did you end up getting? The Cush, the Medics or the Remedy's?


----------



## ChiTownRon

Awesome thread. I will be picking up a pair eventually but after seeing the different types, not sure which to get.


----------



## shelbybeck

MrKrinkle said:


> Which ones did you end up getting? The Cush, the Medics or the Remedy's?


the medic......I liked the idea of the blue magic runnin' the whole length of the insole bottom.......

we'll seeee!!......
I'll come back with a review after I try em...


----------



## grinaldo3

Has anyone tried these with 32 lashed with the stock liner? 

These just slip in where the old footbed was underneath my liner?

*Spontaneously pulled the trigger and ordered the medic but wondering how the compatibility will be.


----------



## stan_darsh

i have them in 32's but not the lashed. i can't imagine it being too far off from any other model. they fit great!


----------



## hktrdr

grinaldo3 said:


> These just slip in where the old footbed was underneath my liner?


Your old footbed was *underneath* the liner!? It should be inside the liner...


----------



## grinaldo3

I guess I'm a little confused on what is considered the footbed in a snowboard boot so I'll try to link some pictures to clarify :icon_scratch:

I've included a picture of the boot with the liner removed, a picture looking down the boot, where you can see an orange plastic piece at the base (I assumed this was the footbed). A picture of this piece removed and a picture looking into my liner, the base of the liner seems to be one uniform piece sowed together...

Man do I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Mystery2many

grinaldo3 said:


> I guess I'm a little confused on what is considered the footbed in a snowboard boot so I'll try to link some pictures to clarify :icon_scratch:
> 
> I've included a picture of the boot with the liner removed, a picture looking down the boot, where you can see an orange plastic piece at the base (I assumed this was the footbed). A picture of this piece removed and a picture looking into my liner, the base of the liner seems to be one uniform piece sowed together...
> 
> Man do I feel like an idiot.


Just remove the orange piece and put the new insole INSIDE the liner. You'll be good to go.


----------



## snowklinger

grinaldo3 said:


> Man do I feel like an idiot.


careful you might get elected mayor.


----------



## shelbybeck

yes, these are one of the pairs of boots I have.....
I'm sure they will be fine......
my boots are 11's but I ordered the 10/10.5 insole


----------



## grinaldo3

Thanks for the responses, hopefully these breathe some life back into my boots.


----------



## Zolemite

Asked for these for Christmas


----------



## Deacon

shelbybeck said:


> yes, these are one of the pairs of boots I have.....
> I'm sure they will be fine......
> my boots are 11's but I ordered the 10/10.5 insole


:blink::blink:


----------



## MrKrinkle

Heads Up Backcountry.com is having a 30% off sale on Remind Insoles. Cush, Medic & Remedy versions... FREE 2 Day Shipping on orders over $50 I just got 2 pairs of the Medic Reflexology for $55.94 OTD... HURRY HURRY before they all gone...


----------



## hardasacatshead

Just to add to this thread. My Northwave Decade SLs have packed out a bit after last season and I was getting some heal lift and a little lack in response. 

I put some J Bars on the inners and that helped a fair amount with the heal lift but I still felt a bit roomy up front. Yesterday I bought some Remind Medics and replaced the original, put them through their paces today and I'm extremely happy. Heaps more support than my old flogged out insoles and they're supremely comfy. There was a noticeable improvement in response and heel lift. 

Well worth the money, I can definitely recommend them. :thumbsup:


----------



## KansasNoob

UPDATE on my Medics. Rode 5 days with them in my 32 TM2's. While they are much bigger than the insoles in my sneakers, they are comparable in size to the factory insoles in my boots. Even coming from the cushy 32 liners they make a big positive difference. So comfortable. Stand on the floor and then stand on the Remind and factory insoles on the floor and you can feel a difference. My feet felt great all week.


----------



## Zolemite

I got these for Christmas and had to re-mold my liners for a better fit. They do work well though. I have a pair for my regular shoes as well


----------



## chomps1211

Im getting a little frustrated with Remind. I ordered the Solution boot liners and a pair of medics two weeks ago Sat. Paid for three day shipping to get them b4 leaving that coming Wed. for my SB trip north. By Fri-sat. The NEXT week, I Got an email telling me medics in my size out of stock. 

Told them to substitute big foots and refund the expedited shipping this tues. I still havent gotten a confirmation that the order has shipped. No CS phone listed and it's taking roughly 2 days or longer to respond to my emails. 

Anybody else have trouble getting their orders or even confirmation? They billed my CC for the full amount the day I ordered. :dunno:


----------



## MrKrinkle

Never ordered direct from Remind got my first set of the T.Rice Remedy's for $30 off EBay and my 2 pairs of Medic Reflexology from Backcountry.com also on sale $55 for both pairs with 2 day shipping included. Although I know you're not the first to have issues with Remind direct they seem to have issues keeping up with demand but I will keep my fingers crossed for you to get your order soon also interested to hear how you like the Solution as I also had my eye on a pair of those.


----------



## Kenai

chomps1211 said:


> Im getting a little frustrated with Remind. I ordered the Solution boot liners and a pair of medics two weeks ago Sat. Paid for three day shipping to get them b4 leaving that coming Wed. for my SB trip north. By Fri-sat. The NEXT week, I Got an email telling me medics in my size out of stock.
> 
> Told them to substitute big foots and refund the expedited shipping this tues. I still havent gotten a confirmation that the order has shipped. No CS phone listed and it's taking roughly 2 days or longer to respond to my emails.
> 
> Anybody else have trouble getting their orders or even confirmation? They billed my CC for the full amount the day I ordered. :dunno:


I just ordered yesterday morning. I got an email confirming purchase a little while later. At 2:55 a.m. this morning I got an email notifying me of shipment. Like you I also did the expedited shipping. (Still no tracking available FWIW.)


----------



## chomps1211

Finally got my 10-10.5 Solution Boot liners and Bigfoot Medic insoles today!!

I will give the liners a workout tomorrow at the local! My Very first quick impression? They did make my 3 year old Thirtytwo boa's seem as snug and stiff as they did new! They also seem to be right on true to size for my 10.5's. I will place my custom molded footbeds into them tomorrow and give 'em a run for their money. I will post up here how they felt after.

I am a little disapointed in the Bigfoot insoles. Not because they aren't comfortable, actually I wouldn't know. They are _far_ to voluminous to work in _any_ of my work boots! I have several pair of 10.5 EEE Carolina Steel toe work boots, both insulated & not. (...Great quality boots BTW!) None of them have removable stock insoles, so when I put the medics in them. I can't get my foot into the boot!!  _WAY_ too tight!

I will try them in my hiking boots or walking shoes, to see how much they do for my feet in those items of footwear but I really wanted something to help make my work boots a little more comfy! :dunno: Unless they are really _REALLY_ awesome in my hikers or shoes, $40 seems a little pricey for insoles! Guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## CassMT

got a heel that's been killing me for a week, not so much while riding but at night a sharp pain just in front of the heel, and in the morning holyfuk, ow

just about to pull the trigger on some Bigfoots and i see that direct from Remind may not be the best source? any deals out there? thx


----------



## CassMT

got the Bigfoots on the way from backcountry.com, full price but screw it they had just 1 pair in stock and i didn't want to miss out

'new' boots from the ReSport shop this weekend too...still hurtin, but i'm headed up anyway. asprin and arnica cream +1!


----------



## ThisIsSnow

availability/price was the main reason i decided to go with the Sole EVs instead of Remind... i got a pair of last season's EV's for $20 shipped here


EDIT: oops, guess they're out of most sizes. unless you have pixie feet.

Still, my point stands - Reminds are one of the hardest insoles to buy for some reason, it took some digging around even at full price =\


----------



## Zolemite

I bought mine right away easily


----------



## thedru13

question to the OP... I also have a fairly flat foot.. I am a 12 bit wide in teh front. I ordered these and they just hurt my feet. How long did it take for you to get used to them?


----------



## hardasacatshead

If you've got a really flat foot the medics might not suit you. They've got a fair amount of support in the arch and I don't think it'd pack down much. Mine felt great after one or two days and I've got a medium arch I guess. 

For a flat foot I would think the Cush's would be a better choice, somebody correct me if wrong. :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger

Here's the thing, flat feet need arch support, very much so. Sorry to hear they hurt your feet, I would contact Remind for a replacement, I would think one of their models would fit.

Reminds are great but they are not a custom insole, which the guy 2 posts up may need.


----------



## maybeitsjustme

Anyone have more information on the difference between the Medic, and the Remedy insoles? Remind's website does a good job of listing all of the features with all of their proprietary naming conventions, but what does that translate into for the consumer? 

There is no diagram dictating foot types and recommendations. 

Any help would be awesome. FWIW, I have a fairly high arch, and get some arch pain when riding.


----------



## snowklinger

pretty sure the Remedy has a higher arch support, while the Medic has more cushion.


----------



## jdang307

Torn between the Medics, the Gamechanger orthotics (they have a knew heat activated one) or Kingfoam insoles. Damn can't decide.


----------



## CassMT

got my bigfoots, pretty surprise by how hard they felt, but after having in my street shoes for a day i get it. still needing to get em really broken in proper but they feel great and so does the heel. can't wait to try em on the mountain!


----------



## CassMT

can't recommend these more highly...after week not only is my heel bruise 90% better (with nightly epsom salt soaks too) but my ride-feel is vastly improved. hadn't realized how poor my arch support had been, and with that and lacing pretty tight at the ankle my feet are just Locked In, i can just forget all that shit and ride...+100 for the Reminds


----------



## Powder killer

I've tried Remind and they are just like a basic super feet insoles. Very outdated. I would highly suggest Footprint Insole Technology. Terje Haakonsen and Dan Brisse ride these. They have an actual custom moldable arch support with a new technology and the foam they are made of absorbs up to 95% of impact energy. 

There are some people who have already tested them vs Remind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm1I8a7AaI8\
FootPrint Vs Remind Vs Lunarlon Egg Impact Test - YouTube

Check out Footprint, they are a million times better.


----------



## Powder killer

jdang307 said:


> Torn between the Medics, the Gamechanger orthotics (they have a knew heat activated one) or Kingfoam insoles. Damn can't decide.


The Gamechangers are so good. The medics were so hard that I chose my Emerica stock insoles over them until the Footprint insoles came in.


----------



## snowklinger

sorry edited, you just don't post much? lol!


----------



## tonicusa

I rode the Remind Reflexology inserts this past season (100 days). They're great, my only comment is they almost had too much support. I'm not used to having my arch supported that much. I guess I better wear them all year.


----------



## snowklinger

Hopefully one day I will buy enough and sell enough of their insoles to be "on the team".

However my price for loyalty is already sold by the happy feets, and I feel I'm only a sticker or 2 from giving myself honorary team status anyways.

'Murica Sale Doodes.

40% off
free shipping

promo code: 4th

Bought 2 pairs, really wanted to pull the trigger on some liners but they aren't a necessity. Pretty hard not to buy everything with this kind of sale....


----------



## chomps1211

Amen to that! Wish I was working and not on workman 's comp. Then I might be able to take advantage of these deals! 

I bought a pair of footbeds and Remind Boot Liners end of last season. Good products guys n gals! Get 'em while the gettin's good. :thumbsup:


----------



## neni

If using them long time, do they stay +/- perfectly flat at the toe/ball area or do they show an imprint of your foot by time?


----------



## West Baden Iron

neni said:


> If using them long time, do they stay +/- perfectly flat at the toe/ball area or do they show an imprint of your foot by time?


I've had my Heal Bruise Remind insoles in my work boots since November and they have recently broken down. They don't really show an imprint of my foot, they are just compressed now. I have worn these 5 days a week for 14-16 hours a day. I'm impressed with how long they have lasted.

I'm ordering some more today. I'm a believer. My heel pain has completely went away since wearing the insoles.


----------



## neni

Thanks for the answer. Yes, that's a long time to break down. The term "remind" shyed me away. Sounded as if they "remind" ones footprint  All soles which give in and form imprints are poison for my feet. I can walk hours with new (i.e. perfectly flat at the ball area) soles, barefoot or with cheepo flat sandals, but if imprint bumps developed, it's hell after 30mins. The only soles I've found so far which kept the original shape are of a pretty rigid material, but they are too thick to use them in hiking boots.


----------



## snowklinger

Neni, to the same topic, mine develop a bit of a kink in the arch after a while from smashing it. But you don't put dents in the sole - blue magic!


----------



## West Baden Iron

neni said:


> Thanks for the answer. Yes, that's a long time to break down. The term "remind" shyed me away. Sounded as if they "remind" ones footprint  All soles which give in and form imprints are poison for my feet. I can walk hours with new (i.e. perfectly flat at the ball area) soles, barefoot or with cheepo flat sandals, but if imprint bumps developed, it's hell after 30mins. The only soles I've found so far which kept the original shape are of a pretty rigid material, but they are too thick to use them in hiking boots.


Others may have a different experience, but mine don't have imprints at all. I tried taking some pictures, but it doesn't really show much.


----------



## chomps1211

supertramp said:


> I'm sold.
> 
> 
> My feet are quite flat and wide -* I have a mild 6th toe, in my Buuuutttt..*



Yeah,.. it's your tiny little [edit] prick!!! Fuck off DC!!!


----------



## ekb18c

Let's not let race get into this.


----------



## chomps1211

ekb18c said:


> Let's not let race get into this.


Yeah,.. good call! Just because He'll go there doesn't excuse me doing the same to get in a dig! Mia Culpa! :thumbsup:

Just sick of the little prick!


----------



## Elektropow

A week at the alps and I didn't have any problem with my previous setup, but as I upgraded later last season to some Salomon Savage Boa -boots, my soles started hurting from just cruising around at my local hills doing nothing major.. It wasn't a matter of over tightening the boa preventing blood circulation, just plain sole pain. I've skateboarded for 15 years and I used to even remove the insoles from vulc shoes to get a better board feel. Strange.

Anyway, ordered some Remind medic and cush insoles to try out. Hope they help some.


----------



## Elektropow

Just for those not in the know, for snowboarding, get the medics. The cush (name misleading I think) doesn't have as hard of a support material (the black stuff around the blue stuff), as pronounced arch support or as deep and stable of a heel cup. Haven't been able to test either on a snow slope, but the medic did feel an instant upgrade over Salomon's stock footbeds by just stepping and jumping around the apartment. 

On the other hand, the cush gives you much better feel of the board. The medics stole away all board feel when stepping onto a skateboard; I'm more of a technical skater versus jumping off buildings... Still, the cush wasn't all super sloppy like an etcetera footbed. I've quite liked the etceteras I've had for a year, but cushioning in the heel area, where it really matters at all, is non existent (not to mention that they don't have any arch support nor heel cup to mention). I got my first actual heel bruise when I changed to 3rd party insoles... Anyway, stay away from etceteras for your snow boots, you'll be better off with the stock ones. 
Another mention about the etceteras: the primo support doesn't work in my experience. The hard plastic material that's supposed to eat away those shocks is so poorly implemented into the complexity (shallow area), that it might even make it worse. The cush's and medic's material seems very rigid and extends through the whole insole, being the thickest in the middle, so I think they would do a better job at preventing primo damage, given you're not jumping off a building...


----------



## slyder

Truthabtinsoles said:


> Guys, please check out my review to find the truth about remind insoles.
> Remind Insoles Review 2014 | skate definitive


well that was entirely *uninformative*:shrug:


so the impact was absorbed more on the tip of the toes as you dropped the ball there not over the entire footprint
how well do these all hold up over time
How is the arch support
what materials are they made of? cork, leather, plastic foam, rubber
are any of them designed to help over pronation? 
do any of them have heel cushions?

I can go on but why, your review speaks volumes to the quality of data you presented
Pretty poor review :wavetowel2:


----------



## Deacon

Truthabtinsoles said:


> Guys, please check out my review to find the truth about remind insoles.
> 
> Remind Insoles Review 2014 | skate definitive


And who the hell are YOU???


----------



## slyder

He's Skate Difinitive skatedefinitive with more killer insight on his own personal website and Youtube channel showcasing his great empirical skills for reviewing products. 

I'm gonna grab my car keys and run out right now and buy everything this boy recommends. :hooked:

Edit: Donutz love some of the new smileys I'm getting good use of them


----------



## slyder

Truthabtinsoles said:


> Let me know if you need help with directions.
> Remind Insoles Review 2014 | skate definitive


Directions what direction, you gave no direction you simply showed a bowling ball falling on some inserts. Then you put some lucky guys phone under one praying it wouldn't break. 

Directly from your web page what am I missing.....


> Remind Insoles Review 2014
> 
> There’s a lot of talk about action sports insoles and now in 2014, more testing videos than ever have surfaced.
> 
> Here is a heavy impact test with (in order from first to last) etcetera insoles, remind insoles with ” blue magic”, DC insoles, STI insoles, Nike Lunarlon and Footprint Insoles. Surprisingly, STI stock insoles outperformed Remind insoles while Footprint insoles absorbed the most impact of all.


and again what insight did you give after making this bold statement. NONE what am I truly missing here....



Truthabtinsoles said:


> Guys, please check out my review to find the truth about remind insoles.
> Remind Insoles Review 2014 | skate definitive


That a ball bounces less high....OK


----------



## DevilWithin

Slyder is right. Thetruthabtinsoles needs help with some directions on how to create a useful fucking review. That was the most useless piece of crap video I've ever watched. Have you actually ridden with any of those insoles or do you just drop your balls on them? 

Learn to become a part of a community before you spam your shit site in multiple threads. And it does no good to try to be a wise ass to some valid criticism.


----------



## binarypie

Powder killer said:


> I've tried Remind and they are just like a basic super feet insoles. Very outdated. I would highly suggest Footprint Insole Technology. Terje Haakonsen and Dan Brisse ride these. They have an actual custom moldable arch support with a new technology and the foam they are made of absorbs up to 95% of impact energy.
> 
> There are some people who have already tested them vs Remind
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm1I8a7AaI8\
> FootPrint Vs Remind Vs Lunarlon Egg Impact Test - YouTube
> 
> Check out Footprint, they are a million times better.


I'm curious how this also impacts strength testing in terms of the insole having too much give and robbing you of a solid platform to lift from.


----------



## Kevin137

I know of get where the reviewer is coming from, just think he got his facts wrong, impact absorbtion is exactly what you want... ON BODY ARMOR when you hit something hard and it needs to absorb and spread the hit this is how the test works, but insoles, i don't get it, insoles made of absorption material just don't work on feet, as the pressure points, contact and heat, just work differently, i can imagine them moulding to your feet when warm, the part that needs absorption becoming compressed under the pressure and heat, and basically becoming so thin that it offers no protection at all...

Different materials for different things... This kid got it very wrong...


----------



## JetLife

I've got pretty flat feet, like no arch. Should I toss a pair in my boots?


----------



## linvillegorge

These egg drop tests and the like are beyond worthless. They don't at all measure the type of impact that an insole needs to absorb. How much energy does an egg weighing a few ounces generate when dropped from 30"? Not shit. How much energy does an average person generate when dropping off of a 6' cliff on a snowboard? A helluva lot.

I could drop an egg from 30" onto foam rubber and the foam rubber would do a great job of protecting it. I wouldn't want an insole made out of foam rubber. It would be worthless.


----------



## binarypie

I've bought a couple pairs of both remind and footprint and will let you guys know how they do in touring, resort freeride, and freestyle.

Terje vs Travis - Battle of the insoles!


----------



## fruitylooper

I'm trying to decide between footprint and remind. Leaning towards the footprints as they mould to your foot shape. My boots are size 9.5, should I get insoles in a 9 or 10?

The foam in the footprints is pretty amazing, regardless of how well it works when riding. Check out this video of someone dropping a bowling ball onto a smartphone with the insole as protection
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zBuset-hAXY

Or bowling ball on to glass
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-tm7JvKYFcE


----------



## Deacon

fruitylooper said:


> I'm trying to decide between footprint and remind. Leaning towards the footprints as they mould to your foot shape. My boots are size 9.5, should I get insoles in a 9 or 10?
> 
> The foam in the footprints is pretty amazing, regardless of how well it works when riding. Check out this video of someone dropping a bowling ball onto a smartphone with the insole as protection
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zBuset-hAXY
> 
> Or bowling ball on to glass
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-tm7JvKYFcE


Still on that spammy shit.


----------



## fruitylooper

Deacon said:


> Still on that spammy shit.


Whatever. 

I'm not endorsing this product. I'm not saying that they work well as insoles. 

I'm saying its impressive technology that such a thin piece of foam stopped that bowling ball from smashing that phone/glass. 

And more importantly I'm asking if I should size up or down for a half sized boot?


----------



## binarypie

fruitylooper said:


> Whatever.
> 
> I'm not endorsing this product. I'm not saying that they work well as insoles.
> 
> I'm saying its impressive technology that such a thin piece of foam stopped that bowling ball from smashing that phone/glass.
> 
> And more importantly I'm asking if I should size up or down for a half sized boot?


I'd call them and ask.


----------



## linvillegorge

fruitylooper said:


> Whatever.
> 
> I'm not endorsing this product. I'm not saying that they work well as insoles.
> 
> I'm saying its impressive technology that such a thin piece of foam stopped that bowling ball from smashing that phone/glass.
> 
> And more importantly I'm asking if I should size up or down for a half sized boot?


I tried to explain a couple of posts above why those types of "tests" are a terrible way to try to determine insole effectiveness. It's just not at all representative of the type of energy and force that an insole has to absorb during the course of riding. I'm not saying that they're not good insoles. They very well may be. But, this test doesn't do anything to give us any indication of their effectiveness.


----------



## Brewtown

fruitylooper said:


> And more importantly I'm asking if I should size up or down for a half sized boot?


I just picked up the 11 medics for my 11.5 32 lashed and they fit perfect. On the first try it feels like there might be too much arch support for me though, gonna have to wear them around the house for a bit to see if I get used to it.


----------



## fruitylooper

Yeah, I agree that these videos don't show how effective they are at absorbing shocks when snowboarding. Purely from a technological perspective, and not at all related to snowboarding, I still think its very impressive that such a minimal layer of foam can absorb so much energy. Apparently it gets converted to heat. 

As I said, the main selling point for me over remind is that they are mouldable. Not that fussed about the shock absorbing, but interested to try it. Combined with my new nitro phantoms bindings (which have airbags and are meant to be the bees knees for shock absorbing) I could be looking at a pretty plush riding experience..... Assuming all the tech works as advertised


----------



## snowklinger

*PSA code: remind30*

30% off any order over $30. 

8 more hours

Just snagged 2 pair of medics for $55.


----------



## DevilWithin

*PSA Remind Insoles Black Friday Sale*

I just got an email about their Black Friday sale.

Get 35% off all order of $30 or more through Sunday 11/30/2014 REMIND INSOLES - Comfort, One Foot At A Time

Use Coupon Code: SALE

Sale ends this Sunday 11/30


----------

